# Jump starting fishless cycle



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a buddy that has two hob filters on his established aquarium and we're planning to swap filters. I am on the first stage of the cycle and my parameters are. 

4.0 ammonia
0.0 nitrites
0.0 nitrate

Should I do a water change to lower the ammonia before adding the filter to my aquarium? I just don't want to kill the BB in the filter media.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You won't kill the bacteria.
add filter and test ammonia 24 hours later.


----------



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did your cycle complete?


----------



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, I have already begun slowly stocking the tank. As you may have seen from a couple of my other threads I'm working on my 125 gallon so the 30 is becoming more of a quarenteen tank now.


----------

